# Share your blue eyed horse!



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

she is absolutely goregeous, love her colouring and her eyes =)


----------



## erikaharmony (May 25, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

She's so cute! Here's mine : ]


Mystique - All photos - a set on Flickr


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Both my horses have one blue eye (unless you count the minis, one is blue eyed).

Magic,









































Gypsy,

























And Skip,


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

My baby Chase:


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

I am so jealous! Beautiful babies you guys!


----------



## erikaharmony (May 25, 2009)

CloudsMystique!
I love the black + blue just stunning! What a rare find! shes beautiful!


haviris!
The fading black around Magics eye is so nice i love it! and i love gypsy's black eye liner with white hair around it so nice! great contrast! Skips eyes almost look green! they are all so pretty! very nice horses you've got 

Amarea!
Oh my i love that marking going down to his eye hes gorgeous! And his medicine hats pretty darn cute! 










LOVE all your horses guys they are all stunning


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

My friends horse but a barn favorite. Here is Izzy!

(ps...i always tell my friend that the blue eyes make them crazy...in his case, its the truth!)


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

Erikaharmony, thanks a bunch! Your mare looks like an absolute sweetheart btw! =]


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Here is Angel, our 16 yr old bay tobiano Paint lead mare and penner, who has two blue eyes.


----------



## erikaharmony (May 25, 2009)

Whoops i put the wrong name in for my comment about your horse haha sorry! Thanks she is a sweety but she has her days where i just want to explode!

Oh i love his colouring! And its true my horse is somewhat crazy. Shes more so just SUPER attached to her herd and very vocal when shes away from them and does not care if you are in her way.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

My Jynxy - I love that her eye is only partially blue, I've never quite seen anything exactly like it.

The day I met her:









And the last year:


----------



## SarahHershey (Dec 17, 2009)

Heres Tyhe, =D







































16.3 Reg Paint. =D He's my man, and super awesome.


----------



## erikaharmony (May 25, 2009)

Gorgeous guys! I love how the colouring makes all their eyes stand out! Such nice horses


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

CheyAuts Write Out Loud, aka Sharpie


































VFG El Arlequin, aka Spin (Sharpie's daddy)


































And Tucker, whom I just sold


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Cheyaut lol i don't know how you managed to part with tucker! he's such a gorgeous little thing! lol loving his color with his blue eyes. and his neck is beautiful lol


----------



## erikaharmony (May 25, 2009)

Oh so beautiful! What a cute foal


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

not mine but i have known the owners since i was really little 
first off is my buddy rowdy i love this horse hes such a love bug :]
















next would be speedy hes a grumpy boy but absolutely gorgeous and has won many competitions in pole bending and barrel racing at high school rodeos when his owner was in hs


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

lilkitty90 said:


> Cheyaut lol i don't know how you managed to part with tucker! he's such a gorgeous little thing! lol loving his color with his blue eyes. and his neck is beautiful lol


It was a tough decision to come to! But he's not registered, and even though I paid to get his dam UTD and him reg, after a few years of trying and finally no longer getting replies from his breeder, I gave up. I already need to hardship my AMHR only appy to AMHA (and that's about $1500) so I didn't want to ALSO harship him, plus I have two fabulous appy stallions, and appy is more my thing. So, I made the very tough decision I had been putting off for a couple years! I'm going to miss him when he goes to Cali soon. He is the most photogenic horse I've ever known! If I had more room/land I would keep him just to stare at him lol


----------



## erikaharmony (May 25, 2009)

They are beautiful!


----------



## heavyhorseshel (Jun 1, 2010)

*blue eyed horses*

i have owned 2 blue eyed horses both were coloured gypsy vanners and both stunning! i bought them because their eyes stood out to me but sadly so many people hate them!


----------



## GAHORSEGAL (Jun 2, 2010)

*My blue eyed girl*

This is my blue eyed paint. She is 7 years old. registered APHA with 2 gorgeous blue eyes.


----------



## erikaharmony (May 25, 2009)

oh gypsies with blue eyes would be amazing!



What a pretty horse i love the markings around her bum


----------



## Horsel02 (Jan 6, 2010)

Here is my Blue eyed wonder. Chili is a 11 year old registered paint who I show in Western pleasure.










This is from the show this past weekend. We did great with 5 firsts and 4 second and high for the division.


----------



## nicole evelyn (Dec 26, 2008)

blue eyed pony


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

I am ***IN LOVE*** with Tyhe and Chili....wow ladies, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I forgot to share my perlino, Marina


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Heres my blue eyed boy, Cody!!


----------



## SarahHershey (Dec 17, 2009)

MissH said:


> I am ***IN LOVE*** with Tyhe and Chili....wow ladies, absolutely gorgeous!


the worst part is that Tyhe grows on you.  but thank you.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I know you guys have seen the same pics over and over. BUT here is Stormy. My cousen said she is going to try not to sell him so I can have him when we build our barn but she cant make any promises. I promis I'll get new pics this summer. He is a very special boy. The breeder prayed for color and she finaly got it. She then sold him to one of the farm hands (my cousen) when he was 2. Its the same breeder that I got Sona from. So anwy way. He has a special place in my heart. I've know him since he was a foal with his mommy.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

^ Awesome face markings!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

here is a video! I uploaded it last night.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

CheyAut said:


> ^ Awesome face markings!


thanks. He is just so cool.


----------



## peanut (Apr 28, 2008)

CheyAuts Write Out Loud, aka Sharpie/ cutest thing ive ever seen!
Wow some stunners here!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you!  Poor baby has a "melting corneal ulcer" in his brown eye we're medicating and hoping he won't loose his eye


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

CheyAut said:


> Thank you!  Poor baby has a "melting corneal ulcer" in his brown eye we're medicating and hoping he won't loose his eye


Oh no! Pore baby.


----------



## Starlet (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

o m g starlet! lol is that your little foal? it's sooooo cute!!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

You can't see most of the blue in this pic, but it's all I have. Only one blue eye.... common in sabinos. It looks like a globe.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

lovely photos and stunning horses you have there!


----------

